# Fishin holes near Katy, Tx



## devildogcollier

Greetings all,

Hey yall, Im new to this forum and just have a quick question...I recently moved out to Katy Tx from Alabama to be with my wife...Im not verry familiar with the surrounding area of Katy.. I was just wondering if anyone would be able to point me in the direction of a somewhat local fishin hole or spot that i could run to after work or just a kind of spur of the moment type deal....is there anything within 20-30 mins of me that is not a pay by the pound or some kind of kids park ???????? Im not looking for the mecca of bass fishing,,,just somewhere i can go to drown a few baits and come home with a couple of fish ????? !!!

thanks for your consideration ,

Respectfully,
DevildogCollier


----------



## txrowdy

If you dont mind driving....take katy hockley cuttoff over to 290 and head northwest to hegar rd. Exit and follow hager to what used to be houston oaks golf course. (mapquest it and you will see what i am talking about). The golf course ponds are overgrown and it might not be completely legal but my brother and I have caught some of the biggest bass to date out of those ponds. 

Other than that you would be supprised to the quantity of largemouth the the bayou and creek systems close to you contain. I grew up in cypress and now live in hockley but i bet it is the same for around katy.


----------



## tbone2374

Ditto on the G.C. Ponds... Try some of your area subdivisions, especially the established ones(10 plus years). You would be shocked at how big BB can grow in a 3 to 5 acre pond! Most of these are accesable woithout boat, as well.


----------



## devildogcollier

*RE*

Thanks yall..... i will definitely look into your suggestions. !!!

Respectfully,
Devildogcollier


----------



## fishingman c

try the creeks under bridges such as bear creek and langham creek. i've caught crappie, catfish, big bluegill and i even caught a 3-4 pound LM bass. there are also gar,carp and tilapia.


----------



## big D.

go down grandparkway (99) to Cinco Ranch Blvd. Turn right or left and fish the ponds around there. There are allot of fish in those ponds.


----------



## wshniwasfshn

txrowdy said:


> If you dont mind driving....take katy hockley cuttoff over to 290 and head northwest to hegar rd. Exit and follow hager to what used to be houston oaks golf course. (mapquest it and you will see what i am talking about). The golf course ponds are overgrown and it might not be completely legal but my brother and I have caught some of the biggest bass to date out of those ponds.
> 
> Other than that you would be supprised to the quantity of largemouth the the bayou and creek systems close to you contain. I grew up in cypress and now live in hockley but i bet it is the same for around katy.


Houston Oaks is member only now...i only know this because Im getting married there nect June. Its a hell of a nice place but they wont allow fishing unless you belong to the country club...i asked lol


----------

